# Codice Fiscale



## Ava Zee (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello All

I lived and worked in Italy between 2007-8, so of course, was issued with a Codice Fiscale.

I am currently resident in the UK but I'm beginning to make plans to return to Italy - Can you please help me answer the following:

Will my CF still be valid?

I have had a change of surname since the CF was issued. How do I update my card and can I do this before returning to Italy?

Do I need present my CF if I wish to take course/s held at private language schools in Italy?

Thank you and kindest regards - Zee


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Dont worry either way , wait til you get here a codice f is one of the easesed docs to get 

a piece of cake


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

But yes, your existing one is still valid. You'd simply make a notification of "change of details," but all in good time. If you want to get the form ready it's available here (English version).


----------

